# South Florida



## gunslinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, my annual trip to South Florida is over 

While not as productive as I would like, I didn't have that much time to look around and given the weather here in the Chicago region I can't complain.  
Here are some highlights.












Ibis and Egrets and Herons oh my


















Anyone know what these are guys are?











































Any ideas on this guy here?


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 16, 2009)

A few more.....



















Hope you liked them.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Dec 16, 2009)

not a bad trip...at least you found a whipscorpion there real hard to find:clap:
i went on a trip thru the glades and for 11 hours we only found one snake and 6 scorpions 

and i am from south Fl:8o


----------



## Jilly1337 (Dec 16, 2009)

Very Nice!!!  I am a Floridian and have seen those stick bugs.  I think I was able to ID them years ago but I can't remember right now.  I do know they can shoot a stinky liquid when threatened.

The spider looks like a Hunstman spider.  That one looks to be bigger than the few I've seen here in Central FL.

Great pics!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 16, 2009)

I found 3 of the whipscorpions, all under the same rock.  It was pretty cool, a first time find for me.  The spider was under some trash in a big pile of junk near a lake.  I'm sure I would have found more stuff had I arranged to go farther afield, but my Dad met up with me so I took it easy.  

The spider wasn't too big, probably 2.5-3inch leg span.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah welcome to florida. You wont find a pong, lake or canal without someones crap dumped near it...


----------



## Redapache (Dec 29, 2009)

The stick bugs are Devil Rider Walking Sticks.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 29, 2009)

The huntsman appears to be _Heteropoda venatoria_, and the millipede is _Chicobolus spinigerus_, aka "Ivory millipede", nice finds!


----------

